# Musky lure



## Waterwings (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's some lures for you guys that fish for Musky: https://www.lakestclairfishing.com/buybondybait.html


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy cow! A 7 ounce bait! Imagine trying to cast that thing with your carrot stick?


----------

